# alright...its should be official...teams at home should ALWAYS wear WHITE!



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

did anyone see ANY of the wisconsin vs illinois game tonight. illinois was at home and wore dark orange uniforms. wisconsin was on the road and wore bright red uniforms. 

the problem was, the uniforms were so identical that no one could tell anyone apart.

i don't mean to pick on illinois (they won what was a big game and all the credit to them), but why don't teams just wear white at home?? i may be sort of biased towards this because i'm color blind, but i seriously could not tell who was who tonight. i really think it takes away from the game if the home team doesn't wear white (or yellow or another distinctive color). 

why don't teams wear white at home?? in football, the road team always wears white. great. in basketball the home team always wears white. great. hell, i don't even think that it should necessarily be the home team that wears white. ONE of the teams should have to wear white.

otherwise, blind people like me can't tell them apart.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Im an Illinois fan and I understand what your saying.. 

But the reason we wore ORANGE was probably because the BIG TEN approved of this tonight (As it was Keep It Orange Night.)

So then you ask why didnt Wisconsin bring their other's? Who knows..



> Art. 14. Opposing team uniforms shall be of contrasting colors. The home team should wear light game jerseys and the away team should wear dark game jerseys.
> A.R. 18. Contesting teams have uniforms of the same color. RULING: When possible, each team should have two sets of uniforms, one of light color and the other of dark color. The light color should be for home games. The team that violates this rule shall change. When there is doubt, the officials shall require the home team to change; on a neutral floor, the officials shall decide which team shall change.


Now I know what your saying.. It was hard to tell them apart but I noticed that Wisconsin had 2 white stripes and Illinois had a solid white stripe.. Confusing it was :laugh:


----------



## rhodyruckus (Dec 22, 2003)

Well maybe "keep it orange" night would do better when it's a team like Michigan coming to town; no confusion then, even if they wear their normal road colors.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

The Golden Gophers in white uniforms looks like total crap! And that is a fact, no way is white better than Gold for the Gophers home jerseys.

:twocents:


----------

